# Is it really worth the stress??



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I’m on my 2nd year of running my own roofing company. I’ve done it for many years but have relied on it as my main income just for the past 2 years.
I’m under constant stress. This winter has been ruff, I get plenty of work in the summer, but it’s hard to budget everything for the winters. I am a extremely hard worker, I love the work I do, I just don’t love the stress that comes with it.
The financial stress is always high, even when work is booked up I know I have to get more booked…or bills don’t make it. I have rental properties and those help some with steady income, but they are also a big expense…hoping they pay off.
There are honestly days when I just wish I went to work at 8, came home at 4 and did whatever I want the rest of the day. Problem is, my ambition kicks in and I commit to having more than that.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, the stress takes its toll. But the high when you get a good contract is unbeatable.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

If you have been reling on the business for two years and you are wondering if the stress is worth the payoff, then you are probably not charging enough. I sometimes wonder the same myself, until I start making out the bill and it all balances out. People don't always understand what goes on behind the scenes, after hours, and the battles you have to fight to stay in business to offer the customer a quality job. I'm not cheap, but I don't take advantage of people either. 

The way I look at it, stress is a major health concern leading to high blood pressure, sleep loss, and many other issues. In my bill I charge this under "Hazard Pay".:thumbup:


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

I do well in the summers, I don't have a problem making money then. It's these winters that are killing me! It's basicly almost no income for 5 months, it's hard to put that away.

All my business is paid for, I've out right bought all the equipment and trucks. I don't like to owe. My house is almost paid off and I'm 27.

I think trying so hard to pay things off is what hurts me the most. I did a 7 year mortgage on my last house...but if I can just make it 6 more years now with out the heart giving out!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

*Soppy story for you J-peffer*



Susan Betz said:


> Yeah, the stress takes its toll. But the high when you get a good contract is unbeatable.


A good contract with a good client, a well done project you can be proud of and a homeowner that has that look on their face when the project is completed and you know you did your job and then some. 

I had this one job I did, the clients lived out of town and were moving here after we finished remodeling kitchen, bathroom and basement. They met me twice and everything was emailed back and forth. Two days after the project was completed the wife came to town to start the move in process. I opened the door and she started to cry. My stomach fell. I asked her what was wrong we could fix it and make it right. She turned to me and said I'am crying because its so beautiful it looks just like the 3-d design pictures you sent me. It is perfect.

That is one of my best memories to date. She kept the 3-d picture on the kitchen for months to show her friends when they came over how closely the renovation matched the designs for the kitchen and bathroom


When it gets really tough I think about the stress and I say to myself its not worth it but I also think to myself I have been doing this for over 20 years and I am 37 what else would I rather be doing, could I really start over, what other job could make me feel this good about myself when everthing is going right.

ps: We all have those crappy days and times. I have spoken privately to guys here when they have bad days or myself and we always have a story or some advice that seems to make it ok. It is one reason I really love this place.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

In the off time, take some small business classes!!!!!

Diversify, for the winter, since roofing is so seasonal.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

J-Peffer said:


> I do well in the summers, I don't have a problem making money then. It's these winters that are killing me! It's basicly almost no income for 5 months, it's hard to put that away.
> 
> All my business is paid for, I've out right bought all the equipment and trucks. I don't like to owe. My house is almost paid off and I'm 27.
> 
> I think trying so hard to pay things off is what hurts me the most. I did a 7 year mortgage on my last house...but if I can just make it 6 more years now with out the heart giving out!



Wow!
You're way too young to worry so much about your present position.
It sounds to me like you're in pretty good shape financially on paper,so maybe you need to find something to do to keep your mind off the business in the off hours.
I didn't have a pot to pizz in at 27.
When you get older you may see that it's a waste of time and energy to fret over what you have no immediate control over.
I'm in my 50's and still have a few years to my mortgage, but have started enjoying the time off and learned to relax a little knowing at least I'm healthy enough to be able to still work when it's available.

I do remember those times,but they will pass.Over the years I learned to budget for the slow winter months,and got a hobby to keep me busy.

Just think about where you'll be sitting once the mortgage is finally paid and the rentals are actually earning a good profit.
Could have you have gotten this far working for someone else?
I'd give a lot to be in your shoes at 27.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

We get our share of cold and snow up here. I once asked a local roofing contractor what he does for cash flow in the winter. His repy, " If we can't sell enough in the good months to hold us through the winter we are in the wrong business."

That sticks with me even though my tactic was to get into interior work. We can remodel a kitchen in almost any weather.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

J,
I am in a similar situation but maybe not as stressful. I am also in my second year on my own and I am 29. I have a mortgage, must find work, keep all my bills paid and so on. I paid my truck, trailer and all my tools off. So that helps with the stress. Some times I don't charge enough and I am not making what I need to but that comes with experience. I specifically moved to this town because I knew I would be stressed and need to vent a bit. I bought a house a couple miles from the beach and go surf or walk the beach when I'm freaking out. It works every time. Find something in life that you enjoy besides working and incorporate that into your lifestyle and the stress won't be as bad. Budget your money for the slow months and life will be simpler than you expected. Good luck, I'm sure you will be alright.

P.S. 
Hang on this site, it can actually decrease quite a bit of stress as well. There are others out there like you and it is nice to know you are not alone.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

DavidC said:


> His repy, " If we can't sell enough in the good months to hold us through the winter we are in the wrong business."


That is good advice. I plan on a 9-10 month work year at 42 weeks of full time work hours. I adjust my earned income to spread it out for the down time months.

Yes, prices do have to increase to do that and build a reserve. Thats just life. Or, get a different job, just for the winter months.

You usually can add at least 10% to whatever you are charging plus actual material and labor cost increses and the related overhead. That is not even learning how to sell better, but just learning to charge a little bit more.

Can you sell a $ 5,000.00 job for $ 5,500.00? 

Now to go a little further, add more credentials and value to the entire offering and you can bump the price up 10-20% more, if you position yourself correctly with the right tageted demographic end users.

New construction will keep you on the low end of the pay scale, if that is what you do. 

By the way, it is the same every year, in and out, so get used to it and make the necessary adjustments.

Ed


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

Buy a plow and plow some snow in the winter months. I have a brickie friend who does that.


----------



## mct (Feb 3, 2008)

I plowed snow and such form 25 yrs.quit this year takes time,youll get there.


----------



## Terran_Sky (May 11, 2007)

you are missing an important team member in your company. Based on what you said, you need an accountant and/or payroll clerk to do all your invoices.


----------



## billderboots (Mar 7, 2008)

J-Peffer said:


> I’m on my 2nd year of running my own roofing company. I’ve done it for many years but have relied on it as my main income just for the past 2 years.
> I’m under constant stress. This winter has been ruff, I get plenty of work in the summer, but it’s hard to budget everything for the winters. I am a extremely hard worker, I love the work I do, I just don’t love the stress that comes with it.
> The financial stress is always high, even when work is booked up I know I have to get more booked…or bills don’t make it. I have rental properties and those help some with steady income, but they are also a big expense…hoping they pay off.
> There are honestly days when I just wish I went to work at 8, came home at 4 and did whatever I want the rest of the day. Problem is, my ambition kicks in and I commit to having more than that.


Yes being in buisiness is a real ***** sometimes but you know and I think alot of guys will agree we would not be happy punchin the clock and workin a 8-4 job where someone tells what you to do and how to do it. 
Im 46 years and only ever when i was 16 worked a (real) job anybody ever heard that said to ya? makes me laugh
being in buisness is not easy if it were everybody would be in it. but it sure is neat when you get to the point and dont ever lose sight of the end result. it is neat when you back your brand new ford truck up to your brand new 5th wheel and take your wife and head out on the open road while your crew is making the $ for your company. and you can enjoy it!!! it is real just my 2 cents!!:clap:


----------



## Footfall (Feb 27, 2008)

J-Peffer said:


> ... I am a extremely hard worker, I love the work I do, I just don’t love the stress that comes with it....



Not to sound like a stuck record tonight, but I just posted in another thread called "Getting GOOD Help???" about a book I'm reading called "*The E-Myth Contractor - Why Most Contractors' Businesses Don't Work And What To Do About It*". 
It really helps explain how to make your business work for you, instead of the other way around. To steal a little from the book, it sounds like you maybe need to start working "on your business" instead of "in your business". Your story is almost exactly the same as the example in the book.

Ok.. I promise not to post this book title in another post! :shutup:


----------



## air design (Mar 9, 2008)

*stress*

My problem is trying to find work,although i am in the design business I am sure everyone has trouble finding work from time to time.I need to find a good way of advertising.As far as the stress goes if going to work rather than going through the stress of running a business is what you think you need than do it because running a business is not worth having a heart attack.This may sound wierd but I tried hypnosis for stress,it works.Remember you only live once and there is more to life than work.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been at it for over 30 yrs. and still ask myself the same question. Many of my friends are retiring on pensions, SS, etc. I could end it too but it's not the same. I'm mostly afraid of what would happen to my mental health if my brain relaxed plus it's all just fun now.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm a small roofing company myself.I have done alot of differant trades in winter months it helps to know another trade to help get by.
Planning for the winter is the best thing to do.My wife working helps but budgeting is the best thing.I budget all our winter expenses and make sure to have that covered way before then,that way I am not stressed during the winter.
I have been booked up all winter but the weather has held me back on a few jobs ,glad my bill money was and is still there.
don't let it get to you too much,just think back about why you went on your own.do you want to go back to working for chump change?me neither.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

jcalvin said:


> If you have been reling on the business for two years and you are wondering if the stress is worth the payoff, then you are probably not charging enough.


*I read the opening post and that was exactly what crossed my mind.*
*If your at the point where working for another shop for less money with regular hours seems attractive, then you have absolutely nothing to lose by upping your prices.*
*Went through this myself and I was fully prepared to get turned away, didn't happen...lost more work, but the work I got made me much more money.*
*I was able to allow myself more time to plan, do paperwork, and most important...take a step back when needed and breath.*


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

J-Peffer,

I am 27 as well and know exactly what you are feeling. I have been through the ups and downs of being self employed. I have had times when money wasn't an issue, and other times/winters that I was cashing in change to get a tank of gas. With that being said i wouldn't change it for the world. I think you need to "pay your dues" and experience those things first hand in order to succeed.

I agree with Floordude's comment. It's always good to have something on the back burner that you can do in the winter months or in between roofing jobs. Learn everything you can about the trades you want to do as there are always new products and techniques out there. Another thing I have learned is that your competition is not always your enemy. I have subbed work from contractors that were too booked to take a job before and I have returned the favor before. Keep your friends close, but your competition closer!


----------

